# is it gonna snow tonight in MN ??



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

to be honest i hope it doesnt i am still catching up on sleep from the last storm.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm not expecting any so I think it's safe to sleep in :waving:


----------

